# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  SQL Server 2008 and IceWarp

## Zambezi

Can anyone tell me if it is worth to get a SQL Server 2008 for running Icewarp mail server for 600 users? Does it gives any advantage over MySQL?

Thanks in advance!

----------

